# E-Mail Passwort - Zulässige Zeichen sind A-Z, a-z, 0-9, ., _ und -.



## bernie (9. Nov. 2011)

Hallo

Plötzlich muckt ISPconfig. Wenn wir versuchen ein neues E-Mail zu erfassen und ein Passwort eingeben, kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Zulässige Zeichen sind A-Z, a-z, 0-9, ., _ und -.

Woran könnte das liegen?

Danke.

Gruss
Bernie

PS: Passwort ist natürlich ohne Sonderzeichen


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2011)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## bernie (9. Nov. 2011)

Hi Till

3.0.4

Vielen Dank.


----------



## bernie (9. Nov. 2011)

Habs rausgefunden. Liegt am 'optionalen Login', das ich aktiviert hatte. Sobald das drin ist, entsteht dieses Problem.

Hab noch was anderes gesehen. Unter Google Chrome 17 (Ubuntu 11.10) lassen sich Datensätze nicht löschen, aber das liegt wohl eher am Chrome.

Vielen Dank.

Gruss
Bernie


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2011)

> Habs rausgefunden. Liegt am 'optionalen Login', das ich aktiviert hatte. Sobald das drin ist, entsteht dieses Problem.


Die Fehlermeldung bezieht sich nicht auf Das Passwort sondern ein anderes Feld. Was hast Du denn in das optinale Login Feld eingetragen?

Ich nutze auch Chrome und hab hier kein Problem beim Löschen von datensätzen.


----------



## bernie (10. Nov. 2011)

Ich hatte nichts drin, da in der Klammer ja optional steht.

Betr. Google Chrome, seit heute morgen funktioniert es wieder. Lag definitiv an meinem Computer.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruss
Bernie


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2011)

Ich checke das mal, ist wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in der Feldbeschriftung. Soweit ich weiß ist das Feld nicht optional, d.h. wenn Du es aktivierst, dann musst Du es auch ausfüllen.


----------

